# Dutchess is next



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Due January 22...she's getting big!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

dont know why that was sideways...so tried again!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Pretty girl! Hope all goes well!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Good luck I hope your kidding is easy I've already had to pull two kids!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Good luck! She's a beauty!


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

What a beautiful goat! Hope you have an easy kidding!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Sending good wishes for an easy and healthy kidding for Dutchess!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

She's so cute!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks all..she is getting huge....happy healthy an active still...looking forward to her kids


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Whos she bred to?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

she bred to Priss "Future" Son from Mountain River Ranch


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Exciting!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She kidded this morning..2 bucks..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

shes a great mom


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

How precious! They look fabulous! Congrats!!!!!:fireworks:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Adorable!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Cute! Congratulations!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

they are doing great...thank everyone..now we are done until next month...then we have 5 due with in days of each other lol..should be fun.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow I love lamanchas! They are adorable!!


----------

